# AW ice cream truck



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

since when does the autoworld ice cream command more money than a original nos aurora good humor truck?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Rare-WH...140739131445?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item20c4b4b835


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Wow, Looks like the seller is hoping someone will pay that for it.
That release was a small production run and is harder to find, but I don't think it's worth that much. It isn't to me anyway.

Randy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

here's hoping the bidders flock to it. I have two unopened cases with those in. LOL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Believe e it or not, these do fetch a few dollars. As much as 100. Never seen one go for less than 75 even at the shows. 

Go figure. 

Al I also have one here I just got from my friends last collection score. But I only paid a few shecklesol. Love my buddy!! Oh also in the same group I got the red 66 Nova as well.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

They are like $20 at the store.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tazman052186 said:


> They are like $20 at the store.


What store? These haven't been available for a while. The AW site has chrome ice cream trucks. No red Novas. 

I'll go to the store and buy everyone for 20 a pop.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Last one I sold went for $80!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*ice cream truck*

i payed 65.00 for the aurora one and i had the blue 1 and chrome 1 gave those 2 away


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

honda27 said:


> i payed 65.00 for the aurora one and i had the blue 1 and chrome 1 gave those 2 away


Man oh man Honda I need the blue one!!!! :freak:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Joe what is a blue one going for these days?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

helivaguy said:


> since when does the autoworld ice cream command more money than a original nos aurora good humor truck?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Rare-WH...140739131445?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item20c4b4b835


check out some of this guys auctions, he's an hole. "twisted listings" should be his selling name.

He has a whole line of "new batman goon cars"


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

brownie374 said:


> Hey Joe what is a blue one going for these days?


You trying to tell me something bud??? Lol

Do you have one for me??


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> What store? These haven't been available for a while. The AW site has chrome ice cream trucks. No red Novas.
> 
> I'll go to the store and buy everyone for 20 a pop.


I seen one the other day I think at the autoworld store by me. I could be wrong and its the chrome one but I think its the one thats on ebay. I will have to double look and get back.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> check out some of this guys auctions, he's an hole. "twisted listings" should be his selling name.
> 
> He has a whole line of "new batman goon cars"


Wow, his prices are high!
Maybe his hobby is listing stuff that wont sell on the E?


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

delete


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

aside from brilliant advertising scheme ( eBay offer 50 free listings per 30 day period ) it would seem that posting links to his auctions is playing right into his hands and promoting his items without him having to come here himself to do that.
I am not too bright though!


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

did not think of that your right,i deleted it.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> You trying to tell me something bud??? Lol
> 
> Do you have one for me??


I think there is one hiding in the slot cave along with a chrome and a white one!And as you know everything is for sale!:dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*price*

eventually at the right price, yes, everything is for sale! 
LOL
:tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

brownie374 said:


> I think there is one hiding in the slot cave along with a chrome and a white one!And as you know everything is for sale!:dude:



Well Rick, before you send out my stuff, maybe pm me what your thinking??

I'm not scared lol!!! :wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Seems like if you drive around to a few hobby shops you could probably come across one of these but maybe I'm wrong. I have one I got at an LHS never ran it much since as I remember it handles on an AW chassis um, different. Guess I'll resist the urge to take a saw to it to make a tow truck or something.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Ben, yes avoid trashing it and sell or trade it to someone who really wants it. it was part of the lowest production run of the combined Johnny Lightning/Auto World series.
for whatever reason, not many were produced and that is part of what drives the value up. I don't think Auto World plans on re-releasing them again either. 
so, there are lots of trucks to make tow trucks out of, have at one of them


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

alpink said:


> Ben, yes avoid trashing it and sell or trade it to someone who really wants it. it was part of the lowest production run of the combined Johnny Lightning/Auto World series.
> for whatever reason, not many were produced and that is part of what drives the value up. I don't think Auto World plans on re-releasing them again either.
> so, there are lots of trucks to make tow trucks out of, have at one of them


I'll probably just keep it as a background piece if I ever get motivated to actually do any sort of scenery on a layout.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The ice cream truck will probably be released again...most likely with flames or graffiti or something silly like that.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

slotcarman12078 said:


> the ice cream truck will probably be released again...most likely with flames or graffiti or something silly like that.


roflmao!!!


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I heard something about a Cheech and Chong series.They're going to lower the '59 Impala and cut the roof off the ice cream truck. :tongue:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

There is a blue one and a white one on eBay now.They aren't mine but I would match the final sale price with free shipping of anyone is interested.And they started at one .99 cents! What a deal!


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

cheech and choung "_N_ice Dreams" that's one smoker, or should I say, toker, of a truck:dude:


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't get the graffiti and chrome bodies and white wheeled cars, maybe I'm the odd man out. I'd rather see that energy put into some new body styles for the X-traction/AFX cars


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the white chassis/wheels is a cross over idea from the die cast car craze. it has it's place among collectors, i have nearly all of them.


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

alpink said:


> the white chassis/wheels is a cross over idea from the die cast car craze. it has it's place among collectors, i have nearly all of them.


 Have you noticed the the white tires on the white lightnings turning yellow? Andrew


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yes, as they age, they get yellow. don't think it can be prevented unless you put them in an airtight container with no oxygen.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Don't know if anyone mentioned this, but AutoWorld has the iHobby chrome IC truck for $15 this month (deemed slotcar month).


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The ice cream truck will probably be released again...most likely with flames or graffiti or something silly like that.


Slotcarman, My vote goes for "Sprinkles" on the next batch of ice cream trucks! LOL pig


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

dlw said:


> Don't know if anyone mentioned this, but AutoWorld has the iHobby chrome IC truck for $15 this month (deemed slotcar month).


Plus tax and HIGH shipping


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-A-FX...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item4d007c8247#ht_3041wt_932



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Good-Humor-...pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item20c4d264c1#ht_500wt_949


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Did someone say good humor ice cream truck?


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-THUN...=Slot_Cars&hash=item256fd1b5a2#ht_3273wt_1270

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIG-GOOD-H...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item46033f116f#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess I will let my original one sit for awhile.Its strange nobody wants the original but the repop goes for good money.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Flavor of the month Brownie...*



brownie374 said:


> I guess I will let my original one sit for awhile.Its strange nobody wants the original but the repop goes for good money.


The real deal will always be preferred, just maybe not talked up alot because there are a few re-pops floatin around. Guarantee that once the supply of the artifically flavored one dwindles... prices will creep back down for it. *Yours* is still *the* one to have and hang onto... hands down.

... and that ain't no icemilk.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

AW should use this casting again. How about A Cheech & Chong "Nice Dreams" version of the truck from the Up In Smoke movie?


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I keep finding good humor trucks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AUR...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item3cc5ae61a6#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey i saw a 1:1 Ford Good Humor truck in a driveway on the way home from work yesterday. looked just like the slot car one. i think i might know who lives in that house, i gotta ask around a little...

--rick


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> hey i saw a 1:1 Ford Good Humor truck in a driveway on the way home from work yesterday. looked just like the slot car one. i think i might know who lives in that house, i gotta ask around a little...
> 
> --rick


hey Rick :wave:

please get us some pics :thumbsup:
TY

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Go...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item4ab75386f6#ht_1062wt_754


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

You know I was thinking hard about cutting the posts off a JL GTO T-jet body to mount it on a Tyco pan now I'm having 2nd thoughts


----------

